# Question on 05 Roubaix Pro



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

I ran across a local guy selling this bike for around $900. It's still stocked with the original parts minus the pedals. 

I haven't test ridden it yet, but probably will within the week. Just wanted to see if this would be a good beginner road bike to start training for my centuries. 

Or should I go out and invest in like a Felt F75 which I saw at a LBS for around $1,100. It felt decent although it was pretty late when I tried out the bike so we didn't spend all that much time getting fitted. 

I'd just like to know if that Roubaix Pro depending on its condition is worth the $900?

TIA


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

An 05 bike can be like new or really well used. That should be your first question. You should ask him how much he used it and how. Red flags are if he raced seriously and especially if it ever crashed. Then compare how it looks to what he says. If it looks like new - no scratches, dings, etc, and the components are shiny and new, it's probably like new. If you don't feel comfortable, call around to local bike shops and ask how much they'd charge to give the bike a once over and do that. That might be a good idea anyway because the Pro is most likely carbon fiber frame and you need to be careful that it's not damaged in any way.

You should actually verify that the parts (derailleurs, shifters, brakes and wheels) are as originally equipped. It's very common for owners to replace the original wheels with wheels of lesser quality for sale. Beginners don't often know (or care), but this can be a multi-hundred dollar difference in the value of the bike.

That said, in 05 the Rouaix Pro probably sold for $3,000 or maybe more if I'm not mistaken. So if it really is in good shape with original parts and wheels, it's probably an excellent price. If it's beat up or well used, I'd go new.

The 05 Roubaix Pro will probably have much better components than the Felt F75. The current Pro has Shimano Dura-Ace or SRAM Red components which are top shelf. It will likely be a couple pounds lighter in all. You should look at the specialized website to confirm this for '05.

The F75 will be lower grade stuff and a little heavier. However, I believe it is Shimano 105 components, which is excellent and probably functionally nearly identical to the Roubaix Pro stuff. So, that may or may not be important to you. 

As a beginner you probably won't really care about the differences in weight or components as long as both fit. Components across the board generally work great these days, and the F75 will still be a nice lightweight bike - it's not like we're comparing a ballet dancer to a football lineman. It's a relatively minor difference.

Aside from the age and the way the bike has been used, the most important thing is that Roubaix series frames quite a bit different than the Felt F series frames. The Roubaix in general is more similar to the Felt Z series (I just bought a carbon fiber Felt ZC frame so spent quite a bit of time looking at frame geometry). The main difference is that the Roubaix and similar (like the Z) allows a little more upright position and has a longer wheelbase - these are for "comfort". That said, they are still plenty "racy" and in fact some racers use these frames at all levels of competition.

This doesn't mean that you cant be perfeclty comfortable on the Felt F frame, you just need to be aware they're different.

Another difference is the frame material: Carbon fiber (Roubaix Pro) vs. aluminum (Felt F75.... other felt frames are carbon fiber, but more expensive). The "conventional wisdom" is that carbon fiber can be more comfortable. Other conventional wisdom is that the comfort depends almost entirely on frame design and how it's fitted to you, and the material is relatively unimportant. 

I don't know having ridden happily for several years on a supposedly harsh Cannondale CAAD7 frame, and just now switching to a Felt Z frame (haven't ridden it yet!). Why did I switch? Three reasons: 1 -I wanted the more relaxed Z type geometry (I would have gone Roubaix, the main decision points being price and local availability). 2- I wanted to try carbon fiber before I get too old  and 3 - I felt I had some money to spend this year!

So the frames are not in the same general geometry class so there's quite a bid more of a difference than just the components. For a more direct comparison at your Felt dealer, ask to ride a Z frame bike. They make them at many levels from full on carbon top level to aluminum with modest level (and price). They undoubtedly make a Z bike at the same "level" and price point as the F75.

My gut feeling: if the Roubaix Pro is in really nice shape and the frame has never been damaged, I would buy it for all the reasons given (geometry, weight, componentry - in that order). It could be a very, very good deal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In '05 the Roubaix Pro was offered in two iterations: A DA equipped complete bike and a frameset, so there's a possibility the seller built this bike up. If so, you'll need to put some thought into whether or not the sum of the components is worth the asking price, but there's more important considerations when it comes to buying a used CF bike. 

If you're unfamiliar with frame materials, it's worth noting that while CF is highly tunable and strong given its weight, it can fail differently than steel or aluminum. Normally the latter two will develop cracks at exterior locations that are fairly easily seen which serves to alert the rider. CF, OTOH can fail internally, and can go undetected without special equipment. Even when it fails externally, you may only detect it by running a finger nail across the crack, then using the 'nickel test' to tap around the crack listening for a change in tone. If a change is detected, the bike shouldn't be ridden until repaired (and that's not always possible). 

All that said, remember that you get no warranty buying used, so in the event of a failure, you'll be out the $900. For these reasons, I advise against buying used CF bikes - and the more expensive they are, the stronger I oppose them - because the asking price approaches that of new offerings.

If CF interests you, go new and get the services like sizing/ fitting the LBS's offer. If this is your first bike, you need those services. In addition, you'll get a warranty no matter the frame material of the bike you ultimately choose. All in all, the better course for you to take, given the circumstances.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Camilo, thanks for they detailed post. Much appreciated. 

I got to test the F75 and did not like how aggressive it was. Wasn't what I was looking for and didn't fit well. The Z85 on the other hand was very nice. It rode good and fit pretty nicely. 

I will probably have to test out some specialize this weekend to see how I like their brand of bikes. Also I will ask the guy all the questions that you brought up and perhaps see if he is open on bringing the bike to a reputable lbs and giving it a once over and seeing what kind of shape it's in.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

PJ, thanks for your input. I'm totally new to the road bike scene so perhaps the LBS is the way to go. It seemed like a great deal which is why it caught my eye. I'm trying to start training for a century ride and become a so called weekend rider. Nothing fancy, no races or tris. Just want the best deal for around the $1200-$1500 that I'm willing to spend. 

Any advice and which bikes I should try out. I've given Felts and Fujis a try this weekend already and the Z85 was the only one that I felt comfortable with.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> PJ, thanks for your input. I'm totally new to the road bike scene so perhaps the LBS is the way to go. It seemed like a great deal which is why it caught my eye. I'm trying to start training for a century ride and become a so called weekend rider. Nothing fancy, no races or tris. Just want the best deal for around the $1200-$1500 that I'm willing to spend.
> 
> Any advice and which bikes I should try out. I've given Felts and Fujis a try this weekend already and the Z85 was the only one that I felt comfortable with.


IMO Felts are excellent bikes for the money, but in your price range there are many good choices. From what you've offered it seems that you prefer the relaxed geo bikes like the Felt 'Z' series. If that's true, check out the Specialized Secteur, C'dale Synapse, Jamis Quest (steel), and Giant Defy, and there are others. 

If you like the Felt dealer that's a plus because you'll want to have confidence in the shop _and_ bike you choose, so keep that in mind as you look at some other brands. Shop for LBS's_ along _with shopping for bikes. It's not hard to spot the more reputable shops. 

HTH...


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> IMO Felts are excellent bikes for the money, but in your price range there are many good choices. From what you've offered it seems that you prefer the relaxed geo bikes like the Felt 'Z' series. If that's true, check out the Specialized Secteur, C'dale Synapse, Jamis Quest (steel), and Giant Defy, and there are others.
> 
> If you like the Felt dealer that's a plus because you'll want to have confidence in the shop _and_ bike you choose, so keep that in mind as you look at some other brands. Shop for LBS's_ along _with shopping for bikes. It's not hard to spot the more reputable shops.
> 
> HTH...


Sounds great! Unfortunately the lbs is all sold out of the Felt. I had to test it at a local sports basement. I will go around San Fran hoping to find another bike shop that's gtg!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> Sounds great! Unfortunately the lbs is all sold out of the Felt. I had to test it at a local sports basement. I will go around San Fran hoping to find another bike shop that's gtg!


I'm not pushing the Felt because (as I mentioned) there are many good choices, but if you want to pursue it ask the LBS to check with their distributors (and even other LBS's) to try to locate one. This, of couse, assumes your sizing has been determined.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

The LBS was sold out of everything in my size so I couldn't really give them my business if I wanted to. Next stop is the specialized and my GF had nothing but praise on the Secteur so I'm excited to hop on that bad boy.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cristenen said:


> Sounds great! Unfortunately the lbs is all sold out of the Felt. I had to test it at a local sports basement. I will go around San Fran hoping to find another bike shop that's gtg!


This is a common occurence every year with Felt from my experience. They make great bikes but they sell out of bikes pretty quickly. I was told that they have increased production on popular models but Felts seem to be in high demand. Last year, I wanted an F75 for those rides that I don't want to take my F1 Sprint on. They were sold out of 58 cm bikes by the middle of April. So, I bought an FA frame (same frame as F75) and built it up with 7800 Dura Ace. Remember, a model year for a bike actually starts about three to four months before the actual year and with Felts, you better believe that many who missed out on a 2010 are waiting until August-September to buy a 2011. Add to that, the number of bikes purchased during the Holiday Season and you'll understand why they are in short supply.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

A couple of points:

If your preferred LBS is out of Felts, simply ask them how long to get one. My local shop got me a ZC frame within a week. But, he did tell me that the distributer he uses (or maybe Felt itself) is low on stock this season because of the recession. I have no idea if it's true, but a couple of full bike options I was looking at weren't available as quickly as the ZC frame.

I also wanted to reiterate what I said about a bike with a Shimano 105 group. This group you will be very happy with and won't "grow out of" for many years if ever. I'd make a similar statement for SRAM Rival or Force, fwiw. Someone else mentioned Cannondale, Specialized and other frames similar to Spec. Roubaix and Felt Z. I'd add that Scott makes a couple - check their website (I think Speedster and C1R?).

For you price range you'll find a very nice new bike, which might be the best way to go for a newby. You'll have a new bike, a shop to back it up and help/advise you and just get on and ride, no worries. Have fun!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

While a close relationship w/ your LBS is always good, don't discount that '05 Roubaix- after all, it's the model that basically defined that "relaxed" or endurance (good for your century!) genre!
Besides, you'll get to know your LBS anyway w/ all the accessories and clothing and etc...

I say ride the Roubaix and then see how the newer Secteur feels.
But then, I am a bit biased...


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

It seems all the responders are assuming that the OP is talking about a Specialized Roubaix Pro for $900. Fuji also made an aluminum frame Roubaix Pro in '05. How does anyone know which brand the OP is referring to?

To the OP: What brand of bike is the '05 Roubaix Pro. Fuji or Specialized?


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

gtpharr said:


> It seems all the responders are assuming that the OP is talking about a Specialized Roubaix Pro for $900. Fuji also made an aluminum frame Roubaix Pro in '05. How does anyone know which brand the OP is referring to?
> 
> To the OP: What brand of bike is the '05 Roubaix Pro. Fuji or Specialized?


Sorry, I should of been more specific.This is the 05 Specialized Roubaix Pro and not the Fuji series. I talked to the seller and he told me it has about 300 miles ridden on it. Full dura-ace parts as he bought the bike complete and not the frame. I'll be visiting him this weekend to check it out and give it a test ride. 

I've done deals with this guy in the past although not with bikes so I have a little bit of faith in this guy. 

I'm still going to test a few more bikes like the Scott, Treks and Giants within the next week or so. 

Thanks for all the advice and I' truly appreciate all your opinions!


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Just wanted to update you guys on the Roubaix...saw some pics and the bike looks very nice. I know pics can be a bit deceiving but at least it looked the part of it being about 200 miles. 

I will probably test that bike out this weekend. IF I do like how it feels and fits nicely...would you say its worth the $900 investment?


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

cristenen said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the Roubaix...saw some pics and the bike looks very nice. I know pics can be a bit deceiving but at least it looked the part of it being about 200 miles.
> 
> I will probably test that bike out this weekend. IF I do like how it feels and fits nicely...would you say its worth the $900 investment?



MSRP on that bike was $4400 when new. If the bike is in good condition, I think $900 will be a steal for someone. 

.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the Roubaix...saw some pics and the bike looks very nice. I know pics can be a bit deceiving but at least it looked the part of it being about 200 miles.
> 
> I will probably test that bike out this weekend. IF I do like how it feels and fits nicely...would you say its worth the $900 investment?


I've offered my viewpoints so no need to rehash. Maybe a good way to help you decide is to weight what you _may_ be getting (a full CF DA equipped bike) as opposed to sizing/ fit assistance, a warranty and assorted other LBS services. What defines value to you? More perceived bike for the money? And maybe more importantly, do you _need_ DA over sizing/ fit assistance and a warranty? Once you've answered these questions, your decision will be made. But IMO no, I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I've offered my viewpoints so no need to rehash. Maybe a good way to help you decide is to weight what you _may_ be getting (a full CF DA equipped bike) as opposed to sizing/ fit assistance, a warranty and assorted other LBS services. What defines value to you? More perceived bike for the money? And maybe more importantly, do you _need_ DA over sizing/ fit assistance and a warranty? Once you've answered these questions, your decision will be made. But IMO no, I don't think it's worth the risk.


That is exactly what I've been weighing. I'm trying to find a balance between the pros and cons. Do I really all the good stuff for a nice price but risk losing my investment when and if it breaks. Or should I go with something that is enough for a rider like me and have the safe of mind.

Also, if I buy at a LBS...what is the warranty? Say for specialize...is it a lifetime warranty or a limited time? Wasn't sure after reading specialized website.

The bike sure looks good, but I prob won't ever need the DA parts. I'd like say 105s would prob be way more than what I'll need.



I'm hoping that I fall in love and find a bike at a LBS before I even head out to visit the guy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> That is exactly what I've been weighing. I'm trying to find a balance between the pros and cons. Do I really all the good stuff for a nice price but risk losing my investment when and if it breaks. Or should I go with something that is enough for a rider like me and have the safe of mind.
> 
> *Also, if I buy at a LBS...what is the warranty? Say for specialize...is it a lifetime warranty or a limited time? Wasn't sure after reading specialized website.*
> 
> ...


They're all limited lifetime warranties, which is lawyer speak for don't come back in 50 years and show us a 'defect'. Every product has a life cycle, so they cover themselves with those qualifiers. That said, Specialized (and a few others) offer a lifetime warranty on their framesets to the original owner. Some companies cover forks for 5 years, like Trek. 

I won't say Specs warranty is the best, but IMO/E there's none better. That's not to say if you found a Giant/ Fuji (or similar) it wouldn't be worth considering, but you specifically mentioned Specialized, so I offered what I did. 

I actually think for the type(s) of riding you've described Tiagra would suite your purposes, but if the budget allows and you want to initially go with 10 speed, then yes, 105 is a solid group. I ride over 5K miles yearly and one of my bikes is so equipped.

Lastly (and this is purely my opinion) I'd prefer to ride a lower end bike that fit well than a high end bike that did not. I've done both, so I know what works. Add to that the CF scenario and (again IMO) it's just not worth the risk. The seller may be an honest, upfront guy, but he couldn't know for certain that his bike would never require warranty service.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

A garage queen '05 Pro for $900? Makes me sick to think what my '05 Comp and Ms B's '05 Elite are worth. I'd go to the Specialized website and check their "archive" section for the '05 Pro and then do an inspection for completeness/deletes/upgrades... and then probably still buy it anyway.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Bentwrench said:


> A garage queen '05 Pro for $900? Makes me sick to think what my '05 Comp and Ms B's '05 Elite are worth. I'd go to the Specialized website and check their "archive" section for the '05 Pro and then do an inspection for completeness/deletes/upgrades... and then probably still buy it anyway.


Check ebay. Your bikes are worth a lot more than $900 most likely. 

From what I've seen in the last month, a bike like OP is describing (a "like new" carbon fiber Spec. Roubaix w/ Dura Ace) would sell for more than $2K on Ebay, and probably high $2K.

OP: the groupset (derailleurs, shifters, brakes, crank,etc. ) on that bike are worth more than $1,500 new, and probably close to $900 used on ebay, again ASSUMING excellent condition w/o scratches etc.

Add to that the wheels that were original to that bike - probably $500-$1,000 new, $3-500 used.

You could sell the frame itself for probably $1000.

That's (conservatively) $2,000 -2,500. That's why I'm saying the bike you're describing would probably sell for at least that these days on Ebay, plus $100 shipping.

If the bike is as good as you say it is, but you really feel uncomfortable about it, you could do this and get the best of both worlds (a new frame, local shop support, and high end components and wheels you couldn't afford with your $1500 budget): 

1. Buy the bike for $900. 
2. Buy a $1000 - $1500 frame you like NEW from your favorite LBS, based on riding some bikes and their advice. Just one example, you can buy an aluminum or carbon Z frame separately, and it will be exactly like the aluminum or carbon Z bike you ride in the shop.
3. Pay them for the frame and another $150 to move all the parts from the old bike to the new bike in a professional way. 

You will have a a $2-3,000 bike that has a brand new frame, top grade like-new components and wheels, new frame warranty and LBS support.

Then sell the Specialized Roubaix Pro frame on ebay and recover $1000, making your cost for the $3,000 bike within a $1,500 budget.

Carbon fiber Spec. Roubaix frames in "like new" condition are probably the current hottest ticket on ebay. All the aging boomers, with disposable income (mea culpa!!) want them these days. Many of them have full-on racing bikes with good components and wheels (mea culpa!) and want to move those parts onto a more comfortable frame (mea culpa!).

I know this because I shopped the hell out of Ebay for just what you've found and carbon Spec. Roubaix's and Cannondale Synapses especially sell for surprisingly high prices such that I ended up buying a new one locally when the shop gave me a good price.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Camilo, 

That's actually a very good point that you brought up. That might actually work by changing to parts onto a new frame. I think if it's as good as the pics look then I might go that route after doing some research. 

Quick question...after checking the bay I ran into one that sold fairly recently but at a fairly avg price with parts included. Do you think the gouge that was on the bike scared off some bidders? 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-2005-SPECI...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item23066d2c24

I also see another listed at the moment a complete 05 roubaix pro for $1500 without any bids. I guess I should follow this auction so I get a clue where this market is heading.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cristenen said:


> Camilo,
> 
> That's actually a very good point that you brought up. That might actually work by changing to parts onto a new frame. I think if it's as good as the pics look then I might go that route after doing some research.
> 
> ...


My guess is that the words "gouge" and "sheared bolt" scared off some potential buyers, thus lowering the winning bid. Or, even more likely, the 52 cm market is a little scanter than 54-58 for example.

But the parts are worth the winning price, or close to it even on the used market, so I'd consider this a pretty good deal. I saw that one when it was listed, but my size is 54, so I didn't even read the full listing.

Take a look at completed listings in the actual size of the Pro you're considering to get an idea of average selling price. Some frame sizes are more available than others, some are in more demand, so the price can vary from size to size too.

And, all that considered - the one you're looking at is worth significantly more than an equivalent bike on ebay because no shipping and most of all, because you can actually see it. ride it and talk to the guy.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Bump, just wondering how this worked out?


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Tested out the bikes. Very clean and fits nicely. Group set was a bit scratched up but from the looks of it purely cosmetic. Only thing was that the dura ace wheel set was replaced with some cheap stuff. That's the only hang up as to whether or not I want to go through with this deal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> Tested out the bikes. Very clean and fits nicely. *Group set was a bit scratched up but from the looks of it purely cosmetic.* Only thing was that the dura ace wheel set was replaced with some cheap stuff. That's the only hang up as to whether or not I want to go through with this deal.


That usually happens because the bike was 'dropped'. Did the seller offer any explanation? 

And your initial post stated that the bike was 'still stocked with original parts'. Was that an assumption on your part or did the seller offer that?

I'm not trying to be an obstructionist, but many times this is what happens when a buyer starts to take a closer look at a 'great deal'.

If you're unsure, listen to your gut and walk away. There are many other options at your disposal.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> That usually happens because the bike was 'dropped'. Did the seller offer any explanation?
> 
> And your initial post stated that the bike was 'still stocked with original parts'. Was that an assumption on your part or did the seller offer that?
> 
> ...


Seller told me that it had all original dura ace group set, I guess he was tricky with his wording and I thought it was stocked with all original parts. 

All he did say was that the bike was just borrowed and ridden by friends so not much mileage. Didn't quite answer about the scratches, but I also didn't push the matter. 

I'm hinging on walking away since I kind of felt cheated when the bike wasn't "whole" like I thought it was.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen the wheel thing so many times. It's almost a standard: sell the bike, and keep the original wheels because often it isn't noticed. It's not a deal breaker, but realistically lowers the value by at least a coupel hundred.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the lack of warranty when buying a CF bike is huge. 

As mentioned by another poster the Spec warranty is only for the original buyer and their service and support is 2nd to none. I own a Roubaix and my LBS have serviced a few warranties to other customers that ended up being upgrades. On one occasion someone brought in a defective tarmac elite frame only to get a replacement that was a pro frame. Very cool.

Now I’m not saying that is going to happen to you if you buy a Spec or even that you’re going to have a problem, but it’s good to have that insurance with any bike.

My opinion of the 05' pro is to not buy it, in that condition with the crap wheels, and mysterious scratches. Its 5yrs old and with the trickle down technology of shimano and Spec use your getting close to the same frame and components in their bottom of the line 2010/11 Roubaix compact. Its full 105 with the exception of brakes and wheels.

Ride it and see how it fits.

GL
Rob


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Obviously the OP's topic is very interesting to me (evidenced by my multiple and long replies). It's because I've often shopped (obsessed) over just these sort of decsions. So, I'll add the following gem to the OP:

Either decision will be a good one that you'll probably be happy with. There is no obvious answer, so just go with what you "feel" is right. Both will likely be nice riding bikes and you'll be very happy. The 05 Roubaix, I still think is a good deal. Not a steal as at first blush because of the wear on the components and the inferior wheels. But I think it's worth $900. The new bike will probably make you at least as happy, if not more so because, it's new and hassle free. 

Buy one, start riding and don't give it another thought!


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Update: Never heard back from the guy so I assume he sold it...

Decided on the Z85 since I'm still new to the bike scene so I wanted to get my feet wet and stay within my 1k budget. Gonna start learning the ins and out and hopefully be able to build a new bike that I see a lot of folks here doing!!!

Thanks for all the input, you guys totally put me at ease with this bike purchase.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

And of course I run into a thread about the Neuvation F100...sigh. That bike looks like an awesome deal!!! Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> And of course I run into a thread about the Neuvation F100...sigh. That bike looks like an awesome deal!!! Thoughts?


Buying online is similar to buying used, except with the online route you get a warranty, but don't get to test ride the bike. Either way, no sizing/ fitting assistance among the many other services the LBS offers.

Assuming you're getting the Felt through an LBS, IMO it's best to stick wiith that plan - and stop thinking of value only in terms of 'gear' - services have value as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cristenen said:


> And of course I run into a thread about the Neuvation F100...sigh. That bike looks like an awesome deal!!! Thoughts?


The Neuvation F100 frame and the Felt Z frame (and the Spec. Roubaix) are two different geometries. The Neuvation F100 frame is more like the F series in the Felt, significantly shorter head tube and wheel base, slightly different angles. Only you can tell which one you would like better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Camilo said:


> *The Neuvation F100 frame and the Felt Z frame (and the Spec. Roubaix) are two different geometries. The Neuvation F100 frame is more like the F series in the Felt, significantly shorter head tube and wheel base, slightly different angles. * Only you can tell which one you would like better.


Yes, and (to the OP) IIRC about two weeks ago you test rode Fuji's and the Felt "Z" series and posted that the Felt was the most comfortable. If you're looking to do longer rides, IMO a relaxed geo bike has some advantages over race geo.

Speaking from experience, if you keep resetting the clock (as in, rethinking where you've already been) you'll do little beyond confusing yourself. I can say this because I've been there, done that. 

If you're not entirely comfortable going with the Felt, continue to seek out other brands/ models _with similar geo_, but (IMO) it would be in your best interest to visit reputable LBS's, for the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Totally! I definitely will be picking up a bike at my LBS, but the Neuvation is something I might want to look at further down the line. Looks like a lot of value for the money. 

Anyways...I went to ride the Z85 again and I'm pretty much set on it. Last question would be...how important are carbon seatstays? The guy mentioned this and I was in a hurry so I didn't get a chance to talk to him about it. 

Is that something where I can feel a drastic difference? I think that's the only sticking point and I'd like your guys experience.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cristenen said:


> Totally! I definitely will be picking up a bike at my LBS, but the Neuvation is something I might want to look at further down the line. Looks like a lot of value for the money.
> 
> Anyways...I went to ride the Z85 again and I'm pretty much set on it. Last question would be...*how important are carbon seatstays? *The guy mentioned this and I was in a hurry so I didn't get a chance to talk to him about it.
> 
> *Is that something where I can feel a drastic difference?* I think that's the only sticking point and I'd like your guys experience.


If history is any indication, you're going to get some posters telling you CF stays make a noticeable difference in ride quality and others (me, for one) telling you that in their experience CF stays make no difference. 

One noteworthy point that is that (to my knowledge) there is NO real data to back up those who say they notice a difference. They _think_ they do, but I've never seen anyone posting sources to back up those perceptions. And by 'sources' I'm not referring to material prepped by bike manufacturers.  

That said, if given the choice, save some money and go with a straight alu frame. CF forks are a given on most bikes now, and if the bike you finally settle on doesn't have a CF seat post consider one at some point in the future - although I'm not convinced of their worth, either.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never had an alu frame w/ carbon seat stays. Went straight from all alu to all CF. Aside from the very uncertain comfort/ride factors, there is a fact: carbon seat stays are bonded to the aluminum frame and could encounter problems associated with the bonding process and/or dissimilar materials in close contact with each other. All aluminum wouldn't have that potential problem. That said, it obviously isn't a significant issue in practicality because you never hear about it. I personally would neither seek out nor avoid carbon seat stays. I think that objectively it's probably a non-factor compared to so many other things (including color!)

As far as ride quality and comfort: Good tires w/ proper pressure (not too hard!), seat that's suited to your butt, properly fitted bike w/ right rise and length of stem and right shaped handlebars, etc. and frame geometry and engineering, make all the difference in the world. If there are 100 points in determining bike comfort, 90 or more are these factors and 9 of the remaining 10 relate to the material of the frame, handlebars and fork and the remaining 1 evenly divided between the miniscule effects of the seat post and seat stays. Just mho of course!


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

*seatstays*

+1 on the indifference of carbon seatstays. I rode about 10 bikes, ended up with all Al. Personally, I'd trade carbon seatstays for an all carbon fork (legs, crown and steerer).


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I would stay away from a bike with carbon seat stays. I am always concerned that the junction point of the carbon and aluminum will present problems in the future. Just get a good aluminum frame that fits you and adjust/tweek the things you can to make it more comfortable (i.e. tire pressure, saddle, bar tape, etc.). Felt makes a great bike and the Z series sounds like a perfect fit for you.


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

Rode the new Felt F5 and I fell in love with the paint scheme, but did not like the geometry at all... 

In the end I brought this home at a very good price and well under what I planned on spending.



Now I'm thinking about upgrading my tires and or perhaps my wheel set. I'm a fair big guy ~185 and from what I've read the Alex R500 are not good at all. I went on my maiden ride this afternoon and noticed that the bike path was laced with broken spokes and thought I should be careful but not sure if it's worth the upgrade right now. 

They let me use some of their cages for the time being while I figure out my pedal situation. So right now I'm debating between the Shimano 86 or the Specialize Road Elite so then I can try out their loaner pedals and see what I like but can't do so without shoes


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike.. very nice!! :thumbsup:

I like the "F" series as well, but there's little doubt it's a no holds barred race bike. 

IME cycling shoes are no different than street shoes. Ya gotta try them on to know what'll work best for you. I have the Elites and love them, but you're not me.

You may have read up on the Alex R500's more than I, but considering you just got the bike I suggest holding off on a new wheelset. 185 isn't what I'd consider heavy, so these wheels may serve you well. At least for awhile. JMO's.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cristenen, what bike did you end up with - I can't tell from the photo (I'm not that familiar with all the Felt bikes).


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats! and Under budget ++


----------



## cristenen (Apr 19, 2010)

I got the Z85 for a tad under $1k. Went for a 20 mile ride yesterday and it felt good. Definitely need some adjustments and some fine tuning. Gonna schedule my fitting prob in a week or two after I put a couple of hundred miles on it. 

With extra budget, it's time to go shopping for some gear


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cristenen said:


> I got the Z85 for a tad under $1k. Went for a 20 mile ride yesterday and it felt good. Definitely need some adjustments and some fine tuning. Gonna schedule my fitting prob in a week or two after I put a couple of hundred miles on it.
> 
> With extra budget, it's time to go shopping for some gear


shorts, gloves, pedals, shoes, jerseys, helmet, glasses, new saddle if you're not 100% happy with original.

FUN


----------

